
Bacon: Rebasing Ubuntu on Android? - edward
http://lwn.net/Articles/648722/rss
======
mschuster91
I'm not too experienced with Android development, but wouldn't it be possible
to use the Android kernel and driver stack with Ubuntu or whatever other OS?

This would allow Android alternatives compatible with lots of existing
devices.

------
vmorgulis
Gonk FirefoxOS linux kernel is based on Android
([https://github.com/mozilla-b2g/B2G#linux](https://github.com/mozilla-b2g/B2G#linux)).

